# New (to me) computer - question re e-mail



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't want to go to Windows 7 so ordered a reconditioned computer with XP Pro. I am in the process of transferring data from the old to the new. I can't for the life of me find how to transfer Outlook Express mail folders. There is an export / import feature but when I click on it, a dialogue box pops up and says it will export to Outlook or Exchange. How do I get them onto a portable drive and then onto the new computer? 

The address book was easy as it "translated" into a comma file and then I could import it into the new computer. But the messages are so hidden, I can't even find the folder on the computer. 

If there's a tutorial someplace, I haven't been able to find it. Many thanks.


----------



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

In Outlook, select export/save to file. Then when you have that file (it is an archive/compressed file) you can open up your new version of Outlook select import and browse to that file and import it to your new box.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you. When I choose export (no save to file option) I can choose either address book or messages. When I choose messages, a dialogue box opens that states: "This will export message from Outlook Express to Microsoft Outlook or Microsoft Exchange." I click on OK and nothing happens. 
Perhaps a rephrase of the question. How do folks here transfer Outlook Express folders from one computer to another? There has to be a way other than taking the computers to a computer repair shop.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I used a CD that transferred things. The new computer showed 2 screens one from the old computer and the new one, you just clicked on the ones you wanted moved and bingo it was moved no mess no fuss. Course I had to buy it and it was connected via a special USB cable between the two machines. But sure saved my buns.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I used a CD that transferred things. The new computer showed 2 screens one from the old computer and the new one, you just clicked on the ones you wanted moved and bingo it was moved no mess no fuss. Course I had to buy it and it was connected via a special USB cable between the two machines. But sure saved my buns.


What was the advantage of the USB cable instead of Ethernet?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> I used a CD that transferred things. The new computer showed 2 screens one from the old computer and the new one, you just clicked on the ones you wanted moved and bingo it was moved no mess no fuss. Course I had to buy it and it was connected via a special USB cable between the two machines. But sure saved my buns.


What was the name of the program?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> What was the advantage of the USB cable instead of Ethernet?


Well that is what was shipped with the program, it came in the box. LOL
I ordered the CD when I ordered my new Dell years ago, and it was so easy that even my internet connections were moved, all files in Favorites, all addresses if was really worth it IMO. And I was glad that I had the CD come along with the new Dell so I could make the switch from the older H-P I was getting rid of. And make the switch over Quick and Easy. But I could not use it 2 years ago when I made the switch from that old Dell PC, to my new IMac. It is only PC to PC lol. But of well I saved my addresses etc. on thumb drives so I could still move those things over.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> What was the name of the program?


http://www.detto.com/intellimover-transfer-files.php?gclid=CJ70k5v-_6UCFY64Kgod0DzPnw


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Well that is what was shipped with the program, it came in the box. LOL
> I ordered the CD when I ordered my new Dell years ago, and it was so easy that even my internet connections were moved, all files in Favorites, all addresses if was really worth it IMO. And I was glad that I had the CD come along with the new Dell so I could make the switch from the older H-P I was getting rid of. And make the switch over Quick and Easy. But I could not use it 2 years ago when I made the switch from that old Dell PC, to my new IMac. It is only PC to PC lol. But of well I saved my addresses etc. on thumb drives so I could still move those things over.


I don't see what that software does that can't be done with Ethernet and native copy commands. You could probably (If you had NTFS in the PC) have used Ethernet to copy from PC to your new Mac also.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I don't see what that software does that can't be done with Ethernet and native copy commands. You could probably (If you had NTFS in the PC) have used Ethernet to copy from PC to your new Mac also.


I'm the OP, and don't have a Mac. It's a refurbished PC running XP Pro. My old computer runs XP Home. Could you amplify what you say above? I have no idea what a NTFS is. I do have a USB transfer cable and I can set up a network between the computers (I think that's what is meant by Ethernet?). The only program files that I am confused about is Outlook Express. I've re-installed the programs I want and have moved the data files via copying them onto a portable hard drive. But don't know how to do the e-mail folders.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure why you didn't want to go with Windows7, its the best Operating System Microsoft has came out with - We've had zero problems with it so far.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I don't see what that software does that can't be done with Ethernet and native copy commands. You could probably (If you had NTFS in the PC) have used Ethernet to copy from PC to your new Mac also.


Well lets see I Bought that H-P with Windows 98 and that was about 14 years ago when I bought it. The Dell was 5 years newer. hmmmmmmm
Now lets see a 14 Year old H-P,,,,, they didn't even have a ethernet card at that time.
Now I see the New Edition of Intellmove Does Use one. 
That is why I posted the new version.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I don't see what that software does that can't be done with Ethernet and native copy commands. You could probably (If you had NTFS in the PC) have used Ethernet to copy from PC to your new Mac also.


 Well now lets take a look at this.
the Box Says Any of the following OS Windows 95B, 98, 98SE, Millennium, 2000, or XP. 
I see no where on it that says Mac OS 10.5 or higher.
Look I am not a Computer geek. And many on here are not either.
I will follow directions and buy appropriate programs to do things I do not know how to do, so I know what I am doing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Well now lets take a look at this.
> the Box Says Any of the following OS Windows 95B, 98, 98SE, Millennium, 2000, or XP.
> I see no where on it that says Mac OS 10.5 or higher.
> Look I am not a Computer geek. And many on here are not either.
> I will follow directions and buy appropriate programs to do things I do not know how to do, so I know what I am doing.


I meant that you could have copied from PC to Mac with Ethernet. Ethernet can file share with Macs as long as the PC uses NTFS file system.

Actually, a friend proved me wrong on that once. Using a PC with a FAT32 file system, he installed FTP server software in the PC (Filezilla I believe). Then using an Ethernet connection with TCP/IP, the Mac was able to connect to the PC's FTP server to upload & download files.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not a computer geek and I sure won't try something on my own on a brand new IMac. Please understand. I don;t want to fiddle around with stuff I know nothing about even if it seems easy to some. Lots of us on here want to do the easiest way without any technical jargon. Many like me, just use E Mail, post on message boards, contact friends and that is about it. Maybe order a few things on line. Bingo that is it. I don't know a Fat 32 from a Skinny 32. LOL I just want the computer to go on line when I turn it on and get my E Mail check on a few things and that is all. I believe in the KISS Method. Keep It Simple Sam.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think my original request has gotten lost in the "conversation" between Arabian Night and Nevada. Is there anyone on here that can help me or point me in the right direction? I hate to buy a $50-60 program when all I need is to transfer my message folders from one computer to the other. Thanks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Not sure why you didn't want to go with Windows7, its the best Operating System Microsoft has came out with - We've had zero problems with it so far.


Actually several computer folks have told me XP is the most stable and the most tried and true. I'm sure 7 is fine, but I prefer to stay with what I know. Plus 7 doesn't even come with an e-mail program. I'm of an age where I really prefer to stay in my comfort zone. I only use the computer for a few things, so don't need all the new bells and whistles.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Actually several computer folks have told me XP is the most stable and the most tried and true. I'm sure 7 is fine, but I prefer to stay with what I know. Plus 7 doesn't even come with an e-mail program. I'm of an age where I really prefer to stay in my comfort zone. I only use the computer for a few things, so don't need all the new bells and whistles.


 Speaking about the E Mail Program. Outlook Express will be going away like the dinosaurs. And will end in the next few years. That is why Windows Live Mail has been out not for close to 3 years.
Outlook Express 6 SP3 is the latest version which is part of Windows XP SP3. Extended support for Windows XP SP3, which covers security hotfixes, will end in 2014. So MS I am sure is not paying that much attention anymore to OE.
I went to Mail Live 3 years ago when I had a PC as I had already switched to Windows Live Messenger. The end is coming for OE.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I am not a computer geek and I sure won't try something on my own on a brand new IMac. Please understand. I don;t want to fiddle around with stuff I know nothing about even if it seems easy to some. Lots of us on here want to do the easiest way without any technical jargon. Many like me, just use E Mail, post on message boards, contact friends and that is about it. Maybe order a few things on line. Bingo that is it. I don't know a Fat 32 from a Skinny 32. LOL I just want the computer to go on line when I turn it on and get my E Mail check on a few things and that is all. I believe in the KISS Method. Keep It Simple Sam.


No need for personalities in the computer forum.

It appears that the product you used, IntelliMover, is designed to make the job of migrating to a new computer simple. That's fine, and I'm not against that, but it does cost $30.

The thing is that a lot of people these days already have a network setup in their homes for the purpose of sharing an Internet connection. Once a home network is setup for sharing Internet, regardless of whether it's a wired or wireless network, it's a simple task to enable file sharing. In that situation, the file sharing capabilities of the network could perform the same functions that IntelliMover did for you, thereby saving $30.

That was my purpose in offering an alternative to IntelliMover; to save the next person in that situation a few bucks. If you feel that you got $30 in value received from simplifying the migration, I won't criticize you for purchasing it. I'm only pointing-out that there's an alternative.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> No need for personalities in the computer forum.
> 
> It appears that the product you used, IntelliMover, is designed to make the job of migrating to a new computer simple. That's fine, and I'm not against that, but it does cost $30....
> 
> That was my purpose in offering an alternative to IntelliMover; to save the next person in that situation a few bucks. If you feel that you got $30 in value received from simplifying the migration, I won't criticize you for purchasing it. I'm only pointing-out that there's an alternative.


I don't know what you mean by personalities on the forum. All I'm trying to do is find out how I might transfer mail folders from one computer to another. You keep saying you are offering an alternative, but you haven't explained it in enough depth for me to understand. All I need to do is move the OE mail folders from one computer to another. Can you explain to me how to do that with the ethernet? Please, pretty please?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Speaking about the E Mail Program. Outlook Express will be going away like the dinosaurs. And will end in the next few years. That is why Windows Live Mail has been out not for close to 3 years.
> Outlook Express 6 SP3 is the latest version which is part of Windows XP SP3. Extended support for Windows XP SP3, which covers security hotfixes, will end in 2014. So MS I am sure is not paying that much attention anymore to OE.
> I went to Mail Live 3 years ago when I had a PC as I had already switched to Windows Live Messenger. The end is coming for OE.


All right, so are you saying that because OE is a "dinosaur", there is no way to transfer the mail folders from one computer to another? That is all I am trying to do. You and Nevada keep talking philosophy, and I am asking for practical help. I don't have a MAC, I don't know what NTFS is, and I'm pretty frustrated right now. Is there any way you can help me instead of criticising my decision to stay with a program I already am comfortable with?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I don't know what you mean by personalities on the forum. All I'm trying to do is find out how I might transfer mail folders from one computer to another. You keep saying you are offering an alternative, but you haven't explained it in enough depth for me to understand. All I need to do is move the OE mail folders from one computer to another. Can you explain to me how to do that with the ethernet? Please, pretty please?


No, that's a bulk file transfer solution. It won't help migrate Outlook Express. If you are staying with XP and will be transferring to a new Outlook Express installation, follow this recipe.

http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_move_my_outlook_express_folders_to_my_new_machine.html

If you decide to go to Windows 7 and Windows Live Mail 2011, follow this guide.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...-contacts-and-calendar-into-windows-live-mail


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Are these actual PST folders? If so just drag and drop onto a thumb drive or cd
If they are just folders you made inside Outlook Express for sorting purposes, why not zip them and email them to yourself?
If your going from Outlook Express to Outlook Express then just copy and paste using a thumb drive or CD as the go between if you don't have a connection between the 2 computers.

As far as XP being more stable than Win7 - its not and I am an IT professional that uses both. Don't get me wrong XP is an excellant OS, but have had no issues with the Win7 operating system the company (and I personally) have and I mean NO issues - can't say that about XP.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> No, that's a bulk file transfer solution. It won't help migrate Outlook Express. If you are staying with XP and will be transferring to a new Outlook Express installation, follow this recipe.
> 
> http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_move_my_outlook_express_folders_to_my_new_machine.html


Thank you so very much. I am so grateful to finally get a response that makes sense.


----------

